# Need advice on cutting 2x12's



## TreyAllen (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a project that I have to complete this weekend. I need to cut some 2×12's, and I'm not sure which route to take. I considered making an oversized sled for my table saw. My saw sits in a 3'x8' table, so I'd have support. I don't have a radial arm saw or a circular saw. I've been looking for a used circular saw, and haven't found anything yet. I even thought about getting a hand saw, but I'm not experienced enough with that to be confident in my cutting. Any other ideas?

I know this probably sounds like basic knowledge to all of you. I've never cut lumber this size. I'm not sure how much my table saw would enjoy it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Are these rip cuts…. cross cuts…. beveled cuts…. miter cuts…. or a combination?


----------



## TreyAllen (Sep 24, 2013)

Sorry, I should have said that.

Cross cuts.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

I would go buy a cheap $30 skil saw. Edit: triangle shaped carpenters square use as a "fence". mark where cut needs to be, line up blade, slide square up to baseplate hold it steady and keep baseplate against square.

Or even cheaper hand saw and a cheap square, mark a line all around the board, start at one corner and stay on my line, once you get 2 corners mated with the kerf and a steady arm, in about a minute should have a straight cut.

All assuming this is a crosscut

Rip or bevel isnt much harder, though i wouldnt wanna rip with a handsaw.


----------



## TreyAllen (Sep 24, 2013)

> I would go buy a cheap $30 skil saw. Edit: triangle shaped carpenters square use as a "fence". mark where cut needs to be, line up blade, slide square up to baseplate hold it steady and keep baseplate against square.
> 
> Or even cheaper hand saw and a cheap square, mark a line all around the board, start at one corner and stay on my line, once you get 2 corners mated with the kerf and a steady arm, in about a minute should have a straight cut.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking a circular saw is really my best option. Homedepot has one for $40. And its green.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

> I would go buy a cheap $30 skil saw. Edit: triangle shaped carpenters square use as a "fence". mark where cut needs to be, line up blade, slide square up to baseplate hold it steady and keep baseplate against square.
> 
> Or even cheaper hand saw and a cheap square, mark a line all around the board, start at one corner and stay on my line, once you get 2 corners mated with the kerf and a steady arm, in about a minute should have a straight cut.
> 
> ...


The cheap ones work great if taken care of and/or dont get used much. I still have my Skil brand one i bought years ago, it doesnt cut accurately anymore. Brother was helping my cut some boards and dropped it on carports concrete floor, bent the baseplate. It now has a stone cutting blade in it and i use it for cutting landscape block.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe make a DIY track saw, clamp everything down

and cross cut all of them at once. Or maybe a couple of cuts.


----------



## TreyAllen (Sep 24, 2013)

> Maybe make a DIY track saw, clamp everything down
> 
> and cross cut all of them at once. Or maybe a couple of cuts.
> 
> ...


You mean I won't have to cut plywood on my table saw anymore!? I'm definitely buying one now.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Kreg makes a circular saw/jig saw cross cut helper that works well. Adjust it, the first cut will cut the plastic tab. That is where you line up you cut mark each time.

http://www.ustoolandfastener.com/kreg-square-cut-saw-cutting-guide-kma2600/?gclid=Cj0KEQjwn86sBRDroPiR0LrSzNYBEiQAzOaSYH3BzHy4bpOhnx5m-RAmHqWhiepOHXkuKix-qrpnGpsaAgAb8P8HAQ

I have one and use it often.

Here's a video.


----------



## TreyAllen (Sep 24, 2013)

> Kreg makes a circular saw/jig saw cross cut helper that works well. Adjust it, the first cut will cut the plastic tab. That is where you line up you cut mark each time.
> 
> http://www.ustoolandfastener.com/kreg-square-cut-saw-cutting-guide-kma2600/?gclid=Cj0KEQjwn86sBRDroPiR0LrSzNYBEiQAzOaSYH3BzHy4bpOhnx5m-RAmHqWhiepOHXkuKix-qrpnGpsaAgAb8P8HAQ
> 
> ...


Does this have an advantage over using a framing square?


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Watch the video.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

^
Well worth making if you plan on cutting any plywood in the future, especially

I made a diy version of this









And is great for cutting lumber, sorry no pics of mine atm, not able to get out to shop, carpenters square basically does same if you do as i mentioned above, or measure/mark a line compensating for the blade-baseplate difference.

Edit: mike beat me to the punch, i had kregs version for a while, but i wore it out.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

> Kreg makes a circular saw/jig saw cross cut helper that works well. Adjust it, the first cut will cut the plastic tab. That is where you line up you cut mark each time.
> 
> http://www.ustoolandfastener.com/kreg-square-cut-saw-cutting-guide-kma2600/?gclid=Cj0KEQjwn86sBRDroPiR0LrSzNYBEiQAzOaSYH3BzHy4bpOhnx5m-RAmHqWhiepOHXkuKix-qrpnGpsaAgAb8P8HAQ
> 
> ...


The skinny tab you can put on your cutline after adjusted for your saw and guaranteed to have a square cut if held steady


----------



## TreyAllen (Sep 24, 2013)

I went ahead and ordered the Kreg guide. I can use it for my jig saw too. I'll pick up a cheap saw tomorrow, and get to it. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

While you are out there…pick up a large speed square. In the rack where they'll have these squares, they will be a couple framing squares. Use a framing square to check the squareness of the speedsquare, keep checking til you find a good one.

Also, do NOT rely of that angle guide on the saw. Run the blade out to full depth of cut, and check the sole to blade for square. You'd be surprised at how far off some of those angle settings are. Set the sole to square with the blade, and lock it down tight.

Also, there will be a notch or line on the sole of that saw, check to see just how it lines up with the blade in the saw. That way you'll know where you will be cutting a line at. Sometimes, that marker isn't really close. Straight edge alongside the blade, on either side, just so it also runs out past the front of the sole. Note where it lines up with the notch.


----------



## TreyAllen (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, I bought a circular saw, freud blade, and the Kreg guide. Very happy. I had to build this bench made out of 2×12s and others, and it was super easy! It's not finished yet.









Thanks everyone!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Great lookin' bench….


----------

